# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Neden hamam böceğine "kara fatma" denir!

## Noktalama

neden hamam böceğine "kara fatma" denir!
Hıristiyan papazlar, çocuklar için yapılan oyun sahasında çocuklarla oynarken, ellerinde içinde hamam böceklerinin olduğu poşeti boşaltır ve ğöldürün şu kara fatmağyığ diye bağırır. üocuklardan biri üstünü değiştirir, papaz o çocuğa peçeli bir çarşaf giydirir. Diğer çocuklar, çarşaf giyen çocuğun etrafında yuvarlak oluştururlar ve çarşaf giyen çocuğu birbirine doğru itmeye başlarlar. üarşaf giyen çocuğu birbirlerine iterlerken ğkara Fatma, kara Fatmağ diye bağırırlar ve tartaklarlar. Hıristiyanlar Müslümanları sevmezler. Hıristiyanlara göre Müslümanlar ğpis ve yobazğ insanlardır. Yaşadıkları yerlerde Müslümanları istemezler. ğonları kara Fatma gibi ezeceğizğ derler.



Kara Fatma Kimdir?



Kara Fatma Son Osmanlı zamanlarında Kahraman Maraşğta ülke düşman işgalindeyken kahramanca savaşarak düşmanları taarruza tutmuş onlara meydan okumuş bir kadındır. 400-500 kişilik bir orduya öncülük yaparak düşmanları zayıf düşüren böylesine kahraman olan bir Osmanlı kadınına verilen Kara Fatma lakabını bir böceğe verecek kadar aşağılandık mı? ALLAH Resulü Aleyhisselatu Vesselamğın en değer verdiği dünyalık ğgözümün nuru, gönlümün incisi Hz. Fatmağ dediği anamıza Arap olduğu için ğonlar pis bir millettir hamam böceği de pislikte yaşar ve onun adı kara Fatma'dırğ diyen kara cahil azgın bir zihniyete sahip olanların olması ne kadar acıdır. Bir yandan yurdu düşmanlardan koruyan son Osmanlı kahramanı bir kadına Maraşğta verilen Kara Fatma lakabı diğer taraftan da ALLAH Resulü Aleyhisselatu Vesselamğın kızına yakıştırılan, Hz. Fatıma Radıyallahu Anhağyı sembol etsin diye ağızdan ağza dolaşan hamam böceğine verilen ad. Bu ne gafilliktir, bu ne cahilliktir böyle!

----------

